# New from Pure Paws



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

I received a newsletter from pure paws introducing 2 new products. One is called White magic shampoo and the other is a sealer. From what I understand the shampoo has a semi color to whiten coats. The sealer seals the cuticles for a shiny glossy look. I ordered and will keep you posted.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

lol...I just received my sample yesterday. I was planning on using it a few times and then letting you all know about it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm enjoying the pure paws so far, so will be anxious to see what you think about the new products.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'd love to know how how the whitening shampoo works on getting rid of pee stains! Sounds like it might be very useful


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> lol...I just received my sample yesterday. I was planning on using it a few times and then letting you all know about it. :thumbsup:


 Well Crystal As they say "I guess the cat is out of the Bag" lol I was good though and did not breath a word about it. I was biting my tongue though.:blink:


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Where can I get a sample of this?

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Pure Paws said:


> Well Crystal As they say "I guess the cat is out of the Bag" lol I was good though and did not breath a word about it. I was biting my tongue though.:blink:


so how does it work getting pee stains out of the coat? :innocent:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Two new products from Pure Paws? Sounds really interesting and promisingly! 

Love these products, especially the Oatmeal shampoo and conditioner!

Can't wait to hear about the results of this!!! :w00t:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Kewl, can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> so how does it work getting pee stains out of the coat? :innocent:


 Stacy 
The shampoo is actually a semi permanent color that go into the hair. I am trying it on my Maltese now. Crystal and I discussed using it for a little while before we told everyone about it. I am trying it on one of my girls that like to run thru the wet grass and has those lovely redish brown feet. The first bath I could tell that it had lightened it a lot, but did not turn it perfectly white. I will let you know about the pee stains after I try it on another one of my Malts that almost lays her bottom on the ground when she goes to the bathroom.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Pure Paws said:


> Stacy
> The shampoo is actually a semi permanent color that go into the hair. I am trying it on my Maltese now. Crystal and I discussed using it for a little while before we told everyone about it. I am trying it on one of my girls that like to run thru the wet grass and has those lovely redish brown feet. The first bath I could tell that it had lightened it a lot, but did not turn it perfectly white. I will let you know about the pee stains after I try it on another one of my Malts that almost lays her bottom on the ground when she goes to the bathroom.


Maybe I'll get some and 'experiment' on my dogs not in show coat. My daughter's juniors dog has a lot of pee stains on her back end that I'd love to lighten! Her puppy she is showing in breed doesn't pee on herself at all - i'm wondering how long I'll be lucky enough to not have her peeing on her back skirt!

sounds promising!


----------



## Laurie Wolfe (Aug 5, 2010)

Pure Paws said:


> Stacy
> The shampoo is actually a semi permanent color that go into the hair. I am trying it on my Maltese now. Crystal and I discussed using it for a little while before we told everyone about it. I am trying it on one of my girls that like to run thru the wet grass and has those lovely redish brown feet. The first bath I could tell that it had lightened it a lot, but did not turn it perfectly white. I will let you know about the pee stains after I try it on another one of my Malts that almost lays her bottom on the ground when she goes to the bathroom.


I want to order and I would like to buy it from you. Are you Pure Paws, Pure Paws Texas or are they both the same?


----------



## Rose (Jul 27, 2010)

Does the semi color mean it just deposits and doesn't bleach? I don't understand how you can color hair white?


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Pure Paws said:


> Stacy
> The shampoo is actually a semi permanent color that go into the hair. I am trying it on my Maltese now. Crystal and I discussed using it for a little while before we told everyone about it. I am trying it on one of my girls that like to run thru the wet grass and has those lovely redish brown feet. The first bath I could tell that it had lightened it a lot, but did not turn it perfectly white. I will let you know about the pee stains after I try it on another one of my Malts that almost lays her bottom on the ground when she goes to the bathroom.


I love the other pure paws products, so I'm excited about these new
ones. Teddy's feet are reddish brown, too... looking forward to trying
the new products on him.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

this sounds exciting, we love the pure paws products here. is it safe to use the product on the face? can we order samples?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Maybe I'll get some and 'experiment' on my dogs not in show coat. My daughter's juniors dog has a lot of pee stains on her back end that I'd love to lighten! Her puppy she is showing in breed doesn't pee on herself at all - i'm wondering how long I'll be lucky enough to not have her peeing on her back skirt!
> 
> sounds promising!


Uh, could you have Emma teach her sister how to do that!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Uh, could you have Emma teach her sister how to do that!!


I spoke too soon. Emma now has pee stains all over her back skirt and back legs now *sighs*


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've not posted about the whitening yet because honestly, I have mixed feelings on it. White hair is not really a color. My understanding is white hair is hair with a lack of color. The Pure Paws Magic White is adding a layer of white color to the hair. It is non-drying and still has a PH Balance of 7 so is still tear free. You could use it weekly if you wanted to keep adding layer upon layer of white to get to the desired whiteness you want without drying the hair. However, depending on how porous a certain dogs hair shaft is, you could end up with a purplish cast. I would not use it on a dog that has been bleached or has used other harsh whitening shampoos. I used it on Jett and Callie and they were super white and looked great at my house and outside. Zoe was definitely looking yellowish compared to them. But under certain light, like fluorescent like I have at the store, it made them have a bit of a grayish tinge to them. Like they were dirty. After 2 washings that was gone so nothing permanent. I had been hearing good results of using the No Rinse Shampoo and Ultra Brightening Shampoo to get stains out, and mixing them 50/50. The No Rinse dilutes the consistency of the Brightening shampoo so I did not add any water. Honestly, Zoe was just as white as Jett and Callie were without the grayish tinge under certain lights. So for me anyway, I'll stick with the Ultra Brightening and No Rinse Combo. In fact, that's what I'm using now for our morning face washes. I do LOVE the Sealer Magic. It's phenomenal! Don't know if she mixed some of the Ultra Silk in it but I love it as much as the conditioner cocktail I love using the Silk and the Ultra Moisturizing Conditioner. It is not heat activated like the other conditioners are and you do need to rinse it out just like all the other conditioners. Still like the smell of the Silk and Ultra Moisturizing Conditioner best too.

Soooo...that's my review on the new Magic White Shampoo and Sealer. You do have to get the Sealer or the color will not stay in the hair. I think for urine stains on the skirt, I would try the Ultra Brightening/No Rinse Combo first. If you don't get the results you want, then maybe try the Magic White. For red paw stains...I know Ed said he liked the results he got with the Magic White. I fortunately don't have that problem so I can't experiment with my fluffs. I've had a few people order it from me and so far they were pleased with the results. I just want to make sure, especially for those in the show ring where they may be under fluorescent lights, what I noticed.

ETA: If using the No Rinse/Ultra Brightening Shampoo Combo as the first bath, you *MUST* use either the Reconstructing Shampoo or Oatmeal Shampoo for the 2nd bath. There are no conditioners in the No Rinse and you need to add that back in with the 2nd bath. :thumbsup:


----------

